# Pfanner Protos Helmet



## GilksTreeFelling (Nov 9, 2017)

So I think this is the right section for this post.

So a few weeks back I decided to update my forestry helmet and figured hell I'll spring for the Protos. 

Well I ordered from pfanner canada and they had it shipped same day. Got it a week later and did an quick unboxing video. Figured I'd put a week or two of time in it before posting my thoughts on it.

Overall I am quite happy with it, obviously it's not gonna be everyone's cup of tea but the features and comfort definitely make it a worthwhile investment for me. 

If your due for a new helmet I'd highly recommend giving it a chance. 

Ya I suck at doing videos sorry in advance lol

Unboxing


Review after a week of daily use


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Nice looking helmet. Great videos.


----------

